
Show HN: Automatic bullet point notes in real time [video] - sudotong
We did a livestream on Facebook where our model is running in real time on the interview.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;udotong&#x2F;videos&#x2F;10214047632934326&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;udotong&#x2F;videos&#x2F;10214047632934326&#x2F;</a><p>Thoughts on where this would be the most valuable?
======
lifeisstillgood
Without a doubt focus on enterprise phone conferences - instant minutes for a
meeting and action points to follow up. You could even have a "hey notetaker -
paul to write the report".

The privacy issue you need to work on but that's the area I would focus on.

~~~
sudotong
Privacy is definitely one of our priorities. We aim to be super transparent,
but in general we think that privacy might be less of an issue for outbound
(sales, recruiting, interviews).

Perhaps there's a niche segment within enterprise phone conferences where
privacy is less important and the value is immense?

~~~
lifeisstillgood
It's not privacy they care about - it's confidentiality. I mean they are using
other teleco services anyway, they jut _trust_ those telcos. Find a way to
build that trust.

------
melody2334
[https://keep.com/u/nba_live/](https://keep.com/u/nba_live/)

~~~
sudotong
Hahah interesting!! We could run it on live events and show the tl;dr notes
for those that want to catch up.

It is always annoying to catch up on a live video while it's happening

~~~
sudotong
Or I guess tl;dw

------
eightysixfour
Cool tech and the demo was pretty impressive. My first thought is integrated
into CRMs that have call functions - taking notes is an important part of the
sales process that many people struggle with.

~~~
sudotong
Thanks! We've been working hard on the core tech for almost a year now.

We also found the sales use case to be really relevant
([https://fireflies.ai/sales-notes](https://fireflies.ai/sales-notes)). It'd
be awesome to integrate directly into the call function!

------
josephmerz
This is pretty damn cool. Slack integration and team member delegation would
be good too. Makes you wonder about its lifespan though

~~~
sudotong
What do you mean by lifespan? But yes I totally agree, Slack integration +
assigning follow up items is on the road map. We previously built a PM AI for
Slack: [https://fireflies.ai/project-management](https://fireflies.ai/project-
management)

------
bradknowles
Hmm. Got a non-FB link for that video?

~~~
sudotong
Yeah!
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0yDGhghdX8Mc1dVZUVUS0JwZGs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0yDGhghdX8Mc1dVZUVUS0JwZGs/view)

